# Worming a doe after kidding



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So as I understand it does should be wormed 1 day after kidding.
It has already been 2 days I have yet to get to TSC.
I will get the wormer tomorrow.
I usually use the ivermectin horse paste wormer.
How long does that withhold the milk?
Of course the kid will have the milk for 2 weeks.
Hoping we can get some afterwards without having to dump it out.

I wormed her 4-6 weeks ago, as I did the whole herd.
So because of that I was thinking I could just dose her once with the ivermectin and again with the herbal wormer instead of dosing the ivermectin 2 times. That way I would be able to use the milk sooner.
I wish there was a way of not using then chem wormers(I hate having to dump milk).
My mom say to use DE or Molly's wormer, but we don't have either. Only a herbal wormer from hoegger supply. Plus I don't know if it would be as effective.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some breeders always deworm after kidding, some don't. If they are having signs of needing a deworming, then do so or get a fecal run on them to be sure. If they look good and are showing no signs of needing to be dewormed...then don't give them any. I don't deworm after kidding unless needed and most the time...mine don't need it. 

I always recommend fecals if you can have one done. That way you will know for sure. It's not good to deworm if it's not needed.

Did you booster on that last deworming or just do one dose?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I worm if they need it....some do and some don't, also...I use the ivermectin paste dosed 3x 8 days apart...I'm comfortable using milk after the first day because ivermectin is used in people, however the reccomended withdrawal time is 4 days.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

The last worming I did 2 doses. The second dose was 10 days later.
I gave her a dose for a 135 or 140 goat each time, which is more than what she weighs, but at the time wasn't sure on her weight.

She seems fine and you would hardly know that she even kidded(unless you check her tail) because she is active and normal.
I didn't check her gums or eye lids or anything like that.
A fecal is kinda hard for me right now. I could have a vet do one but that would be too expensive and the wormer is cheaper than a fecal.

It is good to hear that some don't worm after unless needed. From what I heard it sounded like goat-gospel.
I as well hate to give chemicals and un-natural anything to any animal unless needed...but at the same time don't have any way of knowing for sure if its needed.


----------

